# Sucess Stories on FSH injection cycles?? with PCOS



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

Any success stories would be great xx


----------



## -Bex- (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi, 
I have PCOS and Endo and we were successful on our very first round of FSH injections! we had previously tried clomid which made no difference, and then moved on to letrozole which did eventually help me ovulate, but not one hint of a positive.
We asked our consultant to try FSH injections for a couple of rounds before attempting IUI and we are so glad we did, because I am now 19 weeks pregnant   

Bex


----------



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

Bex thanks so much for your positive reply. And wowa, it really does go to shoe it can and does work.  I prey to god it works for us xx thanks again and hope you have a healthy and happy remainder of your pregnancy xx


----------

